# Baby Bottle Warmer



## Zeki Hilmi (18/6/14)

as some of you may know I recently became a daddy to twin girls... I'm soooo chuffed!!! We have a baby bottle warmer and it dawned on me last night to use it for my DIY Juices... Since then the colour of my juices have changed and the taste is getting better progressively faster. This may be the way to go for speeding up the steeping process.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ShaneW (18/6/14)

Why didn't I think of that... Have a bottle warmer gathering dust thanks @Zeki Hilmi


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (18/6/14)

@ShaneW It works a treat... Enjoy mixing.


----------



## devdev (18/6/14)

Guys don't heat your Nic above 50 degrees, it causes the nicotine to break down and start oxidising. If your bottle suddenly changes colour, it is probably because the Nic darkened when it oxidised


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (18/6/14)

@devdev Thanks for the info... I'm going to turn it right down from now on and check the temprature. Hope I haven't dystroyed wht I've already made. It wasn't kept in too long so only know when I start craving nicotine.


----------



## devdev (18/6/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @devdev Thanks for the info... I'm going to turn it right down from now on and check the temprature. Hope I haven't dystroyed wht I've already made. It wasn't kept in too long so only know when I start craving nicotine.


 
you will live with it Zeki, I think it starts the degradation of the nic. Not 100% certain, but I would think you probably turned a 12mg into a 9mg or 6mg. 

You need to find optimal balance between not destroying nic, but getting flavonoids (if that is what they are called) exicted enough from heating so that they breakdown


----------



## Chef Guest (19/6/14)

FYI. Speed steeping in an ultrasonic cleaner can kill two birds with one stone. Obviously the ultrasonic vibration helps to mix the juice faster than we could ever do so by hand, but there is another interesting trade off that I've discovered. Because the water molecules are vibrated at such a high rate, the water molecules collide with one another creating a kind of friction and subsequently heat. I'll post a vid next time I mix juice with a thermometer etc to show the temp change. Ive watched cold water get to boiling point without application of direct heat. 

First time I saw it I didn't believe it but it really works wonders and accelerates steep time by days if not weeks depending on how far you let it go. I do my new juices every other day for 10 minutes a cycle with the lid off and in a week it's like they're a month+ old.

Like @devdev said, don't ever take it over 50 degrees though. 35-40 is your safest bet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jabarkwas (6/6/17)

So after doing some extensive research into steeping, I've found that the most effective way to speed steep is to use an ultrasonic cleaner. However, the run times are anywhere between 30min - 1hour, which often burns out the components or heats the water to 50C+. Some people reckon they've been through 3 to 4 USC already after burnout. A reliable and durable USC is going to set you back R2000+.

We know that heat and shaking are effective methods to speed up the steeping process, however anything above 50C will cause the nicotine to degrade. So I managed to find a cheap and reliable method that won't break the bank. I picked up a bottle warmer from Clicks (see link below) for R220. When set to 40C, it regulates the temperature to 40C which is perfect, and it holds 3x 100ml bottles!
https://clicks.co.za/clicks_bottle-and-food-warmer/p/186121






I'm going to test it out over the next week. I've made a batch of three juices a week ago - I've shaken them once a day, with no breathing. I'm going to try an hour/day warm water bath followed by a good shake, and a 30min breathing session later in the afternoon and let you know the results.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jabarkwas (6/6/17)

Jabarkwas said:


> So after doing some extensive research into steeping, I've found that the most effective way to speed steep is to use an ultrasonic cleaner. However, the run times are anywhere between 30min - 1hour, which often burns out the components or heats the water to 50C+. Some people reckon they've been through 3 to 4 USC already after burnout. A reliable and durable USC is going to set you back R2000+.
> 
> We know that heat and shaking are effective methods to speed up the steeping process, however anything above 50C will cause the nicotine to degrade. So I managed to find a cheap and reliable method that won't break the bank. I picked up a bottle warmer from Clicks (see link below) for R220. When set to 40C, it regulates the temperature to 40C which is perfect, and it holds 3x 100ml bottles!
> https://clicks.co.za/clicks_bottle-and-food-warmer/p/186121
> ...


Note: Don't set it directly to 40C - I think it overshoots the temperature by quite a bit. Set it somewhere between 20C and 40C and you should be in the sweet spot! After today, I've seen a distinct change in colour and aroma - strawberry and banana is coming through. Custard and vanilla still lingering.


----------



## Greyz (6/6/17)

Jabarkwas said:


> So after doing some extensive research into steeping, I've found that the most effective way to speed steep is to use an ultrasonic cleaner. However, the run times are anywhere between 30min - 1hour, which often burns out the components or heats the water to 50C+. Some people reckon they've been through 3 to 4 USC already after burnout. A reliable and durable USC is going to set you back R2000+.
> 
> We know that heat and shaking are effective methods to speed up the steeping process, however anything above 50C will cause the nicotine to degrade. So I managed to find a cheap and reliable method that won't break the bank. I picked up a bottle warmer from Clicks (see link below) for R220. When set to 40C, it regulates the temperature to 40C which is perfect, and it holds 3x 100ml bottles!
> https://clicks.co.za/clicks_bottle-and-food-warmer/p/186121
> ...



I'd skip the 30 min breathing part as your going to degrade the flavour fast as your allowing the volatiles to escape rather than work their way back into the juice... just my 2c

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

